# Superliner sleepers - is the forward end random?



## Lancer (May 31, 2018)

Is there any way to know which side of the train a particular Superliner roomette will be on. I've been on the north side of the SWC a couple of times and would like to get a south-facing room if possible. But I suspect that the forward end of the car is a random occurrence and there is no way to predict which side you'll be on.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Lancer said:


> Is there any way to know which side of the train a particular Superliner roomette will be on. I've been on the north side of the SWC a couple of times and would like to get a south-facing room if possible. But I suspect that the forward end of the car is a random occurrence and there is no way to predict which side you'll be on.


There's pretty much no way. The cars have vestibules at both ends, and are designed to be able to operate in either direction, so it's really just whatever's most convenient for the yard crew.


----------



## MikefromCrete (May 31, 2018)

You're right. It's random.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 31, 2018)

A train like the CZ has 6 train sets operating and the direction of the cars could be different in each consist. Only the Transition Sleeper is directional with one end having stairs to enter the Baggage Car.


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2018)

Another that you can be certain of is the FIRST Viewliner sleeper. It is ALWAYS placed so that the H-Room is next to the Dining Car. The 2nd (and if there is 3rd) sleeper again could face either direction.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Lancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to know which side of the train a particular Superliner roomette will be on. I've been on the north side of the SWC a couple of times and would like to get a south-facing room if possible. But I suspect that the forward end of the car is a random occurrence and there is no way to predict which side you'll be on.
> ...


While the orientation of the cars is random, except for the transdorms, Superliners do not have vestibules at both ends. The ends of Superliners do not have vestibules at all.


----------



## jis (May 31, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Lancer said:
> ...


Methinks he might have meant to say gangways, or whatever those connecting walkways to the next car are called.


----------



## SarahZ (May 31, 2018)

jis said:


> Methinks he might have meant to say gangways, or *whatever those connecting walkways to the next car are called*.


[ahem]

It's called the Bouncy Accordion Hallway, thank you very much.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 31, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks he might have meant to say gangways, or *whatever those connecting walkways to the next car are called*.
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

jis said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Thanks, that's what I meant.


----------



## Ryan (May 31, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Another that you can be certain of is the FIRST Viewliner sleeper. It is ALWAYS placed so that the H-Room is next to the Dining Car. The 2nd (and if there is 3rd) sleeper again could face either direction.


All of the sleepers point the same direction, since there are only exterior doors at one end of the car.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Yep. Viewliner sleepers are always keep things consist-ent. And yes. I went with that joke.


----------

